# soft treats vs. hard treats?



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Lexi is starting puppy classes next Monday! 

They gave us a list of things to bring to class and on the top it said to bring soft treats.

Is there a reason why they would prefer soft treats over the regular ones. The reason I ask is because I'm trying to stay away from treats that have gelatin and corn syrup in them and all those other weird mystery ingredients. I did however find some EVO ones that are perfect but they are not soft.

Does anyone have experience with this? If so, is there any soft treat that actually has wholesome ingredients?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Terrie said:


> Lexi is starting puppy classes next Monday!
> 
> They gave us a list of things to bring to class and on the top it said to bring soft treats.
> 
> Is there a reason why they would prefer soft treats over the regular ones. is there any soft treat that actually has wholesome ingredients?



I like soft treats for specific training issues and hard ones for other. But generally from what I have experienced is that the main advantage/benefit/incentive (besides the many other factors)of using a soft treat is so that the pup/dog quickly and easily consumes the reward/motivator allowing the thought process to conditioning to flow more readily. A dog that spends time and effort in consuming can be more distracted and tied down to the treat. Yes there are many soft treats available that are of the highest nutritional value. I am sure others here will provide more in depth comments than mine.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I like Zuke's mini naturals, they're wheat, corn, and soy free and only 2 calories each. They're easy to break into smaller pieces as well.


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

we use crunchy ones to train our pup. we use "charley bears" which are only 3 calories a treat. hes a big guy at 75 lbs. so its just one or two crunches and down they go. lol.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Not only are the soft ones easier to tear into tinier pieces but they have more "smell factor"...and in a class full of distracted puppies a hard biscuit just isn't gonna cut it...I can tell you that almost every pup we see that is having difficulty focusing more than the others is being rewarded with boring crunchy treats. The softer and stinkier the better. At home, in low distraction, the bikkies may work fine. 

I like Zuke's naturals as well..we also recommend freeze dried liver (some brands make smaller pieces that are easier to break up) and Natural Balance dog food (the sausage like one) chopped up into tiny bits.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Not only are the soft ones easier to tear into tinier pieces but they have more "smell factor"...and in a class full of distracted puppies a hard biscuit just isn't gonna cut it...I can tell you that almost every pup we see that is having difficulty focusing more than the others is being rewarded with boring crunchy treats. The softer and stinkier the better. At home, in low distraction, the bikkies may work fine.
> 
> .


Excellet point and a very important one that training can certainly be enhanced with the appeal/motivation value of the treat and as many of us know can make the difference between failure and success. It is unfortunate that discussion of the treat selection is not discussed in some manner before coming to the first class but on the other hand as long as others share their higher value treats it makes for a great illustration in having the right treat for the right moment.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

sparkle said:


> Excellet point and a very important one that training can certainly be enhanced with the appeal/motivation value of the treat and as many of us know can make the difference between failure and success.* It is unfortunate that discussion of the treat selection is not discussed in some manner before coming to the first class *but on the other hand as long as others share their higher value treats it makes for a great illustration in having the right treat for the right moment.


Yes, if it were my class (and it's not, I'm an assistant trainer at the school), there would be a "pre class" before the training..just for info for the owners regarding motivation, preparation, tools and what to expect in a puppy class. Someday......


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think if they are small enough (And stinky), it doesn't matter if they're hard or not. However, most treats are too big, so soft ones are preferable so that they can be broken up.

I'm having a terrible time finding quality treats, though. Everything is either a huge biscuit, or has corn syrup, sugar, artificial sweeteners, or grain in them. Right now I'm just using Basil's EVO Small Bites kibble. They're the perfect size, healthy, and Basil loves the taste (And they smell!) 

ETA: For people who teach training classes, why not e-mail your students fliers about the importance of high-value treats and a list of suggestions prior to the first session?


----------



## sparkle (Mar 3, 2009)

Cracker said:


> Yes, if it were my class (and it's not, I'm an assistant trainer at the school), there would be a "pre class" before the training..just for info for the owners regarding motivation, preparation, tools and what to expect in a puppy class. Someday......


Thats what we do with our 4H class and it makes a huge difference in how much more smoothly everything goes in the beginning.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Soft treats tend to smell better to dogs plus they're easier to break into tiny pieces to do more training with one treat. They don't have to have corn syrup or other junk in it. 

Try the Wellness Wellbites or PureRewards, those are mainly meat treats with a bit of yams and fruits, very healthy!



Nargle said:


> I'm having a terrible time finding quality treats, though. Everything is either a huge biscuit, or has corn syrup, sugar, artificial sweeteners, or grain in them. Right now I'm just using Basil's EVO Small Bites kibble. They're the perfect size, healthy, and Basil loves the taste (And they smell!)


Same suggestion! Try Wellness, they have awesome treats although a little on the expensive side. But completely free of garbage ingredients!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I 2nd the Wellness. Their Purebites (I think that's what they're called) are soft, smelly, and free of grains and anything like that. They're awesome! Hallie will do back flips for them. They definitely are a bit expensive, I use alot of treats when training so it's not practical for me to use them. They're really good for training though. I also like to make my own treats out of different meats or little cheese bites, they work too and they're really cheap.


----------

